# Best Dress Shirt Under $100



## smthorpe (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to wear white dress shirts to work. I am still working my way to a Hamilton price range, but I wanted to know two or three shirt makers you like under $100. Trim or slim fit with a spread collar is preferable.

Thanks!


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had great shirts made by mytailor.com and moderntailor.com

OTR shirts never me fit right, even with tailoring. MTM is the way to go and can be had for well under $100. You get a great fit, whatever fabric you desire, custom collars, cuffs and details. I have yet to by an OTR dress shirt in 10 years.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Brooks Bros, hands down, in my opinion.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Another vote for MyTailor.com. The Hemrajani's do shirts right.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gitman Bros...


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Try hilditch & key when on sale.
Wh Taylor makes excellent shirts, and still have coles shirts in the clearence section...


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Brooks Brothers

Danny


----------



## nlieb (Mar 20, 2012)

Brooks Brothers
Charles Tyrwhitt (perpetually on sale)

For god's sake, man, stay off of the no-iron shirts, though. They get that way because they're dipped in formaldehyde, a known carcinogen. And even though it probably washes off after a few cycles in the washer, the "moderately increased" incidences of leukemia in the workers who make the fabric make it a moral no-fly zone, imho.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

nlieb said:


> For god's sake, man, stay off of the no-iron shirts, though. They get that way because they're dipped in formaldehyde, a known carcinogen. And even though it probably washes off after a few cycles in the washer, the "moderately increased" incidences of leukemia in the workers who make the fabric make it a moral no-fly zone, imho.


Not to mention they don't feel as soft (at least when used to high-count poplins) nor do they wear as well. The cheaper ones tend to shine. And cotton is supposed to wrinkle.


----------



## suginami (Jan 21, 2011)

Nordstroms has great dress shirts in their brand name off the rack.


----------



## Bandit1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Harvie & Hudson


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

smujd said:


> Brooks Bros, hands down, in my opinion.


Agreed. And I've tried a bunch. Even with some MTM I like, my "go to" work shirts are BB non-iron extra slim fit. They rock.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

BB. Must iron. They cost around $40 apiece when purchased in bulk (four or so shirts) on sale.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

suginami said:


> Nordstroms has great dress shirts in their brand name off the rack.


All of my spread collars are Nordstrom or Sak's house brand. They're both great, especially from the outlets where they can be had in the $20 range.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

another vote for Brooks Brothers


----------



## nlieb (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually, now that I think about it, the Hamjanis make mtm shirts which, for their cheaper fabrics, are in the $60-$100 range. Anyone who has experience with their shirts care to comment?


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Lands' End Tailored Fit. Available in a variety of collar styles (spread, point, button-down) and as non-iron if you travel a lot. Typically $38 when on sale, sometimes even less.

I find the fit to be better on me than the BB slim fit.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

medhat said:


> Agreed. And I've tried a bunch. Even with some MTM I like, my "go to" work shirts are BB non-iron extra slim fit. They rock.


Finally, after submitting a request to my local Costco to stock them, they just put out their slim fit, spread collar, non-iron shirts, and... at $18 plus change, they are THE fantastic value in dress shirts. While a bit larger than the BB extra-slims, they fit very much like BBs "normal" slim fits, and are less than 1/3 the price (even with the AAAC discount!). Here in my local Costco they have them in white and in multiple patterns. I only bought one patterned shirt (I'm flush with solid color shirts now) that I plan to use for casual wear (like today, Easter). Really a great deal, strongly recommend them, even more so with Costco's great return policy.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

dparm said:


> Lands' End Tailored Fit. Available in a variety of collar styles (spread, point, button-down) and as non-iron if you travel a lot. Typically $38 when on sale, sometimes even less.
> 
> I find the fit to be better on me than the BB slim fit.


FWIW I was in the B&M Land's End Shop in Sears today, and every single last tailored fit shirt they had was non-iron.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ratio Clothing is my favourite sub-$100 shirt right now.


----------



## bengee (Aug 21, 2003)

Lands End non-iron have the best "breathability" of the non-iron models i've tried...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

medhat said:


> Finally, after submitting a request to my local Costco to stock them, they just put out their slim fit, spread collar, non-iron shirts, and... at $18 plus change, they are THE fantastic value in dress shirts. While a bit larger than the BB extra-slims, they fit very much like BBs "normal" slim fits, and are less than 1/3 the price (even with the AAAC discount!). Here in my local Costco they have them in white and in multiple patterns. I only bought one patterned shirt (I'm flush with solid color shirts now) that I plan to use for casual wear (like today, Easter). Really a great deal, strongly recommend them, even more so with Costco's great return policy.


These are surprisingly nice shirts. Personally, I didn't like the fit--I found them baggier than BB slim fit. The fabric doesn't seem as nice or substantial as BB (not surprising). If the fit works for you, these are a good bargain.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

suginami said:


> Nordstroms has great dress shirts in their brand name off the rack.


Nordstrom carries almost exclusively non-iron shirts.  Brooks Brothers must iron are probably the best shirt available for well under $100.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been buying more Tyrwhitt. Not as good as brooks, but more in my budget, and superior to the other cheap options.

Brooks > Tyrwhitt > LE > TM Lewin. I've yet to try Nordstroms.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> BB. Must iron. They cost around $40 apiece when purchased in bulk (four or so shirts) on sale.


X2... and they have great longevity


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's another vote for BB's 'must-be-ironed' shirts. While I have occasionally found cheaper, I have yet to find any other brands that I like better!


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree that BB makes great shirts under $100. If that is not your style and you are near a Lord and Taylor you can try Black and Brown which I think is their own label - a bit more fashion forward and they hold up well. They are not something I would have tried except that I received a couple as a gift a few years ago and they have held up quite well.


----------



## PhotoTechie (Dec 21, 2005)

I have found TM Lewin to be a good value. I like their designs. I also like Harvie & Hudson, but they tend to be too short for me.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

pichao said:


> Try hilditch & key when on sale.


+1, Dec sale should start in a couple of days now.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually, I just received the Hilditch & Key catalog in the mail today. Looks like starting Dec. 1, most shirts will be £62, 3-5 shirts will be £59, and 6 or more £56.


----------



## xopowo (Dec 30, 2008)

Another vote for TM Lewin. I much prefer over Hawes and Curtis. The cuffs and collars on HC are super stiff.


----------

